# How to clear the Info Banner quickly



## Tex94 (Sep 1, 2013)

Just upgraded to a Roamio Pro from a series 3. I'm really enjoying the upgrade but one annoyance is that I used to be able to have the Info/Channel Banner clear quickly. This used to be a setting under Displays but on the Roamio it doesn't display. Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

That was one of first I looked for in settings and didn't find as well - looks like TiVo intentionally removed it. Between that and the crippling of Wishlist menus I'm not too thrilled with Roamio software changes.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Isn't there one of those S+P+S+# codes that does this? Or is that only the play bar?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Isn't there one of those S+P+S+# codes that does this? Or is that only the play bar?


 Yes, that's for quick clear of play bar which is my favorite SPS code and thankfully still works.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I don't recall an SPS code for quickly clearing the channel banner...


----------



## Tex94 (Sep 1, 2013)

moyekj said:


> That was one of first I looked for in settings and didn't find as well - looks like TiVo intentionally removed it. Between that and the crippling of Wishlist menus I'm not too thrilled with Roamio software changes.


+1. I don't get why they would remove that feature. It even still shows up in the online users guide as being there.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

moyekj said:


> That was one of first I looked for in settings and didn't find as well - looks like TiVo intentionally removed it. Between that and the crippling of Wishlist menus I'm not too thrilled with Roamio software changes.


Really? Such an odd removal. Gives me pause on my upgrade decision. Something I'd see and gripe with nearly EVERY press of the remote.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They show ads in that banner sometimes, maybe they don't want you to be able to make the ads go away quickly?


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

How did they cripple the wishlist? In the meantime i'll be searching the threads, I use wishlist quite a bit.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

celtic pride said:


> How did they cripple the wishlist? In the meantime i'll be searching the threads, I use wishlist quite a bit.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507804


----------



## severe (Dec 12, 2009)

This is an issue for me as well. Looking forward to a fix.


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

If you don't mind an extra key press you can press the left arrow on the directional pad to immediately clear the banner.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

Why would their manual say its configurable though under the display menu???????? Just checked the PDF version and it's there. Very annoying.


----------



## bhinners (Mar 3, 2010)

I notice it's in the text of the Guide, chapter 5, Settings, Display Settings, but if you look at the picture that accompanies the text, it's missing.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think there was a speed setting back in the old days. Not sure why it was removed.


----------

